# Samyang (Rokinon) 35mm 1.4 deal!



## pdirestajr (Jan 20, 2012)

This lens is on Amazon's Lightning deal. I just picked it up for 375! Couldn't resist.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 20, 2012)

Cannot find it in the deals there... sold out?


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/all-deals/ref=sv_gb_1

In gold box section. scroll through.


----------



## Mendolera (Jan 20, 2012)

Grabbed it as well. Had a $50 amazon card waiting to be used so only $325 out of pocket made it a great deal...

Grabbing a 35mm on my 30th not too bad


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2012)

I removed my post about it, it was the 14mm, not the 35mm, I have no experience with the 35.

Sorry for my error.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am glad you posted and am just sorry I was too late to buy the 35mm f1.4. This was on offer for $375 as posted, but when I looked at it this AM (Hawaii time) all the stock at this price had been sold.

Oh, well.

I was sorta waiting for the Mark II Canon version but I definitely would have given this a try before jumping to spend so much. I grew up actually focusing lenses. <grin> Old guy...

Anyone, please, post about these [Canon]deals, even tho it may help sell them out.

Jonathan7007


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 20, 2012)

Every once in a while Amazon throws out something interesting in their daily "Gold Box" deals.

A few months back I was looking for a little point & shoot cam- picked up the Lumix LX5 for 269. USD!


----------



## lunar (Jan 20, 2012)

you also want to check regularly for some random personalized "quick pick" deals.

last night 50L showed up in my quick pick for 1290 (-68 lower from the soon to be ended discount of 1358), and with chase freedom card it gives me another 5% cash back! 1225 for 50L new, i tried hard to convince me to chose sigma 1.4 instead (i'm in need of a fast normal), but 1.2 is 1.2... d*** it. 

also grabbed 1635 at 1260 (1299 minus 3% cashback) last month.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 20, 2012)

If anyone decides they don't want there's for some reason, please let me know.


----------



## katwil (Jan 21, 2012)

lunar said:


> you also want to check regularly for some random personalized "quick pick" deals.



There’s a trick to that. Amazon will analyze your browsing/ purchasing history and your wish list(s). From that, they’ll select items that are either similar or complementary to what you have or want, and offer those at about a 5% discount in your daily Quick Picks. So, for example, if you want to buy the T3i body, add the T2i body and the T3i kit to your wish list. Amazon may misread your interest and offer you the Nikon equivalent, but you can go into their recommendations list and permanently remove the Nikon stuff. I can’t guarantee that that’s how it works, but I have gotten several things as Quick Picks, including the T3i body, a 24-105 f/4, and a 17-55 f/2.8.


----------



## skitron (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought a nikon mount version 35mm Rokinon and a chipped adapter so I can use it in aperture priority mode. Between that and Magic lantern focus peaking and trap focus on 50d, its not very much less convenient than using an auto focus lens. IQ is very good. It is also nice on my 5d2 but looking forward to the Magic Lantern for 5d2 with the focus tools which supposedly is coming soon. Excellent lens if youre ok with manual focus. Ive seen reports of people getting the canon mount version and glueing on a af confirm chip but that wasnt for me...


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 21, 2012)

skitron said:


> Ive seen reports of people getting the canon mount version and glueing on a af confirm chip but that wasnt for me...



Yeah, I did that on mine.
But then I use it on live-view anyway (out of habit of all my MF lenses), so the AF chip doesn't do much. exif data is nice though, to at least sort the photos. (but i think i glued the chip slightly off where it should be, or i got glue on a contact, sometimes it just freaks out...)

meanwhile, I paid about $250-300 for mine off ebay 2nd-hand. Even now they're still going for $450-500 on ebay as brand-new auctions.
$375 sounds like an amazing deal for this poor-man's zeiss, i'd buy another one if i didn't have it already.


----------

